# Eggs



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Regarding the biotin/avitin controversy. 


Does cooking the egg really "neutralize" the avitin?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've just heard feeding both the yolk and the white together balances it out. Not sure about the cooking.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah that is what I just read. 

I don't have an issue with it. I just wanted to know if it was true or not.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I've heard so much about eggs too, but I tend to lean towards both together raw and they are fine. I've heard that more than anything else so far.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

schism said:


> It's avidin and its no harm if fed with the yolk.


Thanks Skadoosh. I was reading a multitude of articles and saw it spelled both ways. 

As to the yolk balancing it. That is still a controversy. I guess it depends on who you talk to.

I definitely will keep feeding them whole and fresh from the chickens arse.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Mine each get an egg every other day. Spring and summer they are farm fresh from my parents' chickens, fall and winter they are organic free range from Whole Foods.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

schism said:


> Well you seem to have it all figured out :thumb:


Yep. I answered my own question before anyone posted.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

as far as i know cooking does neutralise it.

also that feeding the whole egg is supposed to be balanced


----------



## mheath0429 (Sep 8, 2012)

where did all of her posts go?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah she's disappeared. Will no doubt pop up under a new name.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah she's disappeared. Will no doubt pop up under a new name.


Finally. :ban:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Yeah she's disappeared. Will no doubt pop up under a new name.


If she does then her attitude will give her away and she will be banned again. And again. And again.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I really don't understand people like her. Why do they enjoy pissing people off? I hate people who are ugly just to be ugly. There is no sense to it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I know, you don't want to post because she makes it a pithing match every single time. Over the slightest things as well, she seems to be so angry all the time.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Really its sad to think that someone is that angry all the time. Makes you wonder what else is going on in her life to cause her to be that way.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Who got banned? An argument was started over eggs?


----------

